# MK4 Golf Auto Headlights installed on TT



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi Guys after Pugwash's thread regarding these, thought I fancied a bit of this myself! I bought this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271321328633? ... 1497.l2649 and £10 cheaper!! always a bonus! Wasn't till I ordered it at 4.30 in the morning! Bad mistake  I realised the red wire connecter that you have to chop into your electrics to enable to welcome home feature! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

So I messaged the seller and he'd said he'd give me a refund if required. Today mine arrived!!  
UK storage 3 days delivery!!! :wink: 
 
guess what it's the Mk2 version  Same as pug's just plug and play! I did a little digging on the VW MK4 forum and loads of info on there regarding them here :wink: 
http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/97467-vw-golf ... lay/page-3

Anyway got busy and removed my headlight switch 



 and knob and backing face plate and removed metal cover and light ring from New golf switch and installed into TT's surround very easy to do. OK the marking don't quite line up, but not to bothered as don't really ever have to play about with it from now on! 


The installation is a piece of cake remove fuse box cover remove fuse box. Torx bit.

OK the only thing I did do with the control unit was remove the electrical Jumper number three on the back of the unit. This stops your fog lights coming on with your headlights in normal use running mode. It's a european thing! the rest of the set up was pips :-*


Memory Function: Module has light intensity memory function,at afternoon,setting as below:
http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/97467-vw-golf ... lay/page-2 scroll to the bottom for pic.

These are the settings for set up if you require them unless you can read Chinese! 

AUTO-headlight-AUTO-headlight-AUTO,operate OK,then side light and headlight will flash one time and memory current light intensity.

Before you setting it,please restore the factory setting,to make sure the data is correct.

Setting:AUTO-O-AUTO-O-AUTO,side light and headlight will flash one time.

Headlight won't start work unless the light intensity is less than the memory light intensity.

Ps all you have to remember is 0 is off on our Fascia 0 is off on New golf switch. sidelight switch TT fascia is now Auto lights, side lights only is dipped beam and then push it round further for dipped beam. But like I said you don't have to play with anything :wink: The Fogs work as they previously did on the TT's switch.

Well Happy Basky


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Very nice 8) So are you saying the new switch in the eBay link is without the red wire?

Paul


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Yes matey it is without the red wire and 3 day delivery! :wink:


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice one Basky 8) Great write up too. Just love this mod.

Paul


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice one, I am pleased I asked the question in the first place and Pugwash was brave enough to tackle it.
Glad it is the mk 2 version and quick delivery.
Well done.

Alex


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Must admit its one of my favorite mods to date  works a treat in every way. You just have to remember to remove the electrical jumper number 3 on the back of the unit, otherwise you end up with fogs and headlights on all the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Just ordered the kit.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

alexi7 said:


> Just ordered the kit.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Glad they worked right for you! I fiddled with my switch the other day between auto and off and mine also flashed the headlights. It seems they have the same features.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> Glad they worked right for you! I fiddled with my switch the other day between auto and off and mine also flashed the headlights. It seems they have the same features.


 It's the same unit Pug or looks identical to yours anyway. Did you remove the 3rd jumper?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

No, I didn't have any instructions and didn't look at the adapter much. I just stuck mine in and it worked.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> No, I didn't have any instructions and didn't look at the adapter much. I just stuck mine in and it worked.


 So are your fogs on constantly when your headlights come on? This is what mine did before removing Jumper. The instruction were in Chinese! I got all the info from the MK4 website :wink:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I rarely go out at night but I'll check later. When I fitted my own version of the "coming home" function last year my fogs were on all the time. Do I just need to switch headlights on or leave it auto and see what happens?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> I rarely go out at night but I'll check later. When I fitted my own version of the "coming home" function last year my fogs were on all the time. Do I just need to switch headlights on or leave it auto and see what happens?


 Remove the modulator unit and remove the third one in the pic below.



Memory Function: Module has light intensity memory function,at afternoon,setting as below:

AUTO-headlight-AUTO-headlight-AUTO,operate OK,then side light and headlight will flash one time and memory current light intensity.

Before you setting it,please restore the factory setting,to make sure the data is correct.

Setting:AUTO-O-AUTO-O-AUTO,side light and headlight will flash one time.

Headlight won't start work unless the light intensity is less than the memory light intensity.

Cheers Basky.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok I just checked mine. Headlight functions work correctly but on "Auto" the fogs do come on also.
I'll open it up tomorrow and have a rummage and see what jumpers mine has.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> Ok I just checked mine. Headlight functions work correctly but on "Auto" the fogs do come on also.
> I'll open it up tomorrow and have a rummage and see what jumpers mine has.


 Yes that's what was happening to mine when I first test fitted it. Removed the third jumper and you have to then lock unlock the car and then it should. 
All set in Auto mode
1. Leaving home, coming home. Sidelights and fogs
2. Auto lights, sidelights dipped beam when dark enough.


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice write up. So there's no need to buy a replacement TT light facia?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hollowman said:


> Nice write up. So there's no need to buy a replacement TT light facia?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Correct matey


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Just a little update. I didn't take many photo's of instillation but any of you guys interested here's a great clip of how to 



 it's as simple as this.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

That's a great clip. Well done.


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheers Basky, think I'll be ordering one from the link you provided today :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm wondering why a TT switch can't be used - seeing that all the work is being done in the little box. Surely they could make a cable and programme the box to work with the TT switch ??


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

mullum said:


> I'm wondering why a TT switch can't be used - seeing that all the work is being done in the little box. Surely they could make a cable and programme the box to work with the TT switch ??


 Good point matey! I was going to say I could pop mine out and try it, but thought about it and if you look at the new switch and relay box they have different fittings for the plug and play than the TT connector. I'm not saying it couldn't be done, but it's over my head! :wink:


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Mullum beat me too the question. I actually think the new switch looks good though, sits well with the TT interior.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hollowman said:


> Mullum beat me too the question. I actually think the new switch looks good though, sits well with the TT interior.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yes doesn't look out of place at all with the brushed aluminium finish and 90% of the illumination works the same the only illumination you don't get is rear fogs(as these come on with the fronts) and dipped beam as the switch moves right past this on the TT facia, but as i'm leaving mine in Auto who cares :wink: Just wish I hadn't spent £85 pounds a couple of weeks ago on a new TT switch! [smiley=bigcry.gif] Lol.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi Guys did a little video of mine in action in the garage so you get the idea of how the welcome home and auto lights work :-*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tqirp3l ... e=youtu.be


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I like the look of this, must get one ordered.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice video Basky. Thanks for all the help.

Can I just ask when ordering do i need to specify a MK2 one even though the ebay listing says MK4 or will I just get sent the same one you received?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Thats what i was thinking, i take it just order off the link


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hollowman said:


> Nice video Basky. Thanks for all the help.
> 
> Can I just ask when ordering do i need to specify a MK2 one even though the ebay listing says MK4 or will I just get sent the same one you received?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Hi Matey it might be worth emailing /messaging the seller before you buy to ask the question if the unit is without the red wire? and has only a single bus lead. The MK2 version is reference the switch unit box of relays and not the golf mk4!. According to the MK4 webpage the guys were all ordering the original and as time went by the new unit was dispatched without the red wire.

and Yes just order off the link.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I pulled my third jumper earlier. It was a bit fiddly fitted but I'll confirm whether it works correctly later.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Why would you want auto lights ? Is it really that hard to turn the switch when it gets dark outside ?

I've never understood auto light technology.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> I pulled my third jumper earlier. It was a bit fiddly fitted but I'll confirm whether it works correctly later.


 Cover the light sensor on your dash, you'll soon know! :wink:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

tonksy26 said:


> Why would you want auto lights ? Is it really that hard to turn the switch when it gets dark outside ?
> 
> I've never understood auto light technology.


 Guess everyone has there own take on it. Personally I love the feature and the coming/leaving features are great. It's like why would anyone want to do their engine cover in flock fur! :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It takes that little bit of human judgement away from you, so the lights come on when it's actually getting dull instead of running with them on all of the time. You can't forget when you've just filled up with fuel, and you don't have to turn them off when you park up.
The welcome home feature lights up my treacherous obstacle route from my back door to my car, as I live in the sticks and it gets truly dark at night.

p.s. 3rd jumper removal has stopped my fogs coming on with the headlights.


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

I can understand the 'coming home' lights... Didn't realise you got that at the same time.

Still cnt see the point to auto lights lol

Ps I just leave my lights on whilst filling up at night ? Hardly going to flatten the battery.


----------



## spaceplace (Mar 10, 2013)

I found the auto lights on my Lexus quite useful, as said you never have to touch the light switch again, I may well do this mod before winter cones again

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I'd do it if my OCD would let me :lol: but a switch with the wrong symbols [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Jaylad said:


> I'd do it if my OCD would let me :lol: but a switch with the wrong symbols [smiley=bomb.gif]


 Switch switch what switch?.........Oh sorry forgot I had one! cause I don't need to touch it anymore! :wink:


----------



## Cornwall (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi Jonathan,

Well done great thread. Just remind me where do you connect the red wire to and why do we need it..

I noticed on Pugwash's thread that he didn't have one


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Basky posted a link at the start of this thread and last night I got confirmation from that seller that they are the units without the red wire and he mentioned that he would update his listing soon.

Paul


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Before I order one can someone explain in plain words how you remove the 3rd jumper please to stop the fogs coming on?

Paul


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Cornwall said:


> Hi Jonathan,
> 
> Well done great thread. Just remind me where do you connect the red wire to and why do we need it..
> 
> I noticed on Pugwash's thread that he didn't have one


 Hi matey, and it's John! Lol. No need to connect the red wire matey as there wasn't one! :wink: Seems they have now changed the unit to a single bus lead. So it's totally plug and play!  All you have to do is remove the third electrical jumper plug on the back of the unit as per pic earlier in thread. This stops your fog lights coming on with your headlights all the time. :-*


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> Before I order one can someone explain in plain words how you remove the 3rd jumper please to stop the fogs coming on?
> 
> Paul


 As simple as this Paul. It's just a little plastic plug. Make sure the unit is the correct way up and it's the third jumper.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

So John is it just a case of using long nosed pliers to pull out no.3?









Paul


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> So John is it just a case of using long nosed pliers to pull out no.3?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No matey just used my finger nails :-*


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Lol sorry for all the questions John  so unit 3 just pulls out and that's it!

The utube clip was very helpful. Thank you for all your help. 8)

Paul


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> Lol sorry for all the questions John  so unit 3 just pulls out and that's it!
> 
> The utube clip was very helpful. Thank you for all your help. 8)
> 
> Paul


 Yes Paul the third electrical bridge jumper just pulls out. This stops your fog lights coming on all the time when your Xenons are used in the normal dark conditions.this doesn't stop them being used separately when required in the fog, but you have to use your switch to activate fogs. It also doesn't stop them coming on when you park up for your coming home and welcome lights with your sidelights.

The only thing I've noticed as I have nice crisp 6000k Xenons and LED sidelights (soon to be updated by Mullum's super bright led's) I've had to order some 6000k fog light bulbs too match! Dam you OCD! Lol :lol:

PS Paul if you have trouble pop it down the road I'll fit it for you? your only twenty minutes away M2 A249 :wink:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> p.s. 3rd jumper removal has stopped my fogs coming on with the headlights.


 [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

The seller says they are out of stock now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hollowman said:


> The seller says they are out of stock now
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Just been in contact with seller on ebay and he said he was running low! [smiley=bigcry.gif] there are other suppliers on ebay but long delivery time from China and price difference,if your prepared to wait!


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad I ordered mine, ebay have given me a tracking number phew..


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

basky said:


> Hollowman said:
> 
> 
> > The seller says they are out of stock now
> ...


Yeah they seem to think they'll be out of stock for a while. Think i'll try pug's link from the other thread to get hold of one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Just been looking at the link I had saved on my ebay listing....the cheeky ***** has up'd the price on these to £155


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

basky said:


> Just been looking at the link I had saved on my ebay listing....the cheeky ***** has up'd the price on these to £155


Yeah couldn't believe that. He said they had run out of the switches yet are still listed?

Looks like I'll have to order the one from China and just be patient lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

This is what happens when links are shared on the open forum. You have no idea how many people read this forum but aren't members and don't post ! (Lurkers)
Happens all the time.
I only send links via pm for stock sensitive items.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

You were right Hollowman, just had an email confirming no stock and full refund. FCUKERS.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

alexi7 said:


> You were right Hollowman, just had an email confirming no stock and full refund. FCUKERS.


How can he do that, i had an email this morning explaining that he would be sending me the one with the single bus and no red wire,


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't know I was so pissed off I went to the Pub, of course that only made things worse. [smiley=argue.gif] 
If only I'd tried this first, then I would be a lot happier. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Gutted about this as I was looking forward to fitting it this week 

Ah well, china seller it is then I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

That's really bad I was watching this item and as mentioned above he has changed his listing so they are £155 now 

Avoid at all costs [smiley=bomb.gif]

Paul


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Paulj100 said:


> That's really bad I was watching this item and as mentioned above he has changed his listing so they are £155 now
> 
> Avoid at all costs [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> Paul


 Totally agree Paul if the seller thinks he's on to a good thing, let him suffer! it seems funny that lots of them went up to that price also? Have messaged him and guess what no reply!

OK guys I have found another seller unfortunately looks like China(long wait) but £54 and free P&P! but like Mullum said if you Pm me I'll send you the link


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes I also noticed a lot of the others went up too I'm guessing it's the same seller just using different eBay accounts

I'm curious now how much these would be direct from the dealers or from eurocarparts Maybe not as much as we think :?

Paul


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Any chance of that link being PM'd basky? :-D

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

A lot of people edit the price when out of stock to a stupid amount just so no-one buys 1 but so they can keep the listing for when they do get stock back in. Just a thought.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hollowman said:


> Any chance of that link being PM'd basky? :-D
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Pm'd you bud :wink:



tonksy26 said:


> A lot of people edit the price when out of stock to a stupid amount just so no-one buys 1 but so they can keep the listing for when they do get stock back in. Just a thought.


 Got a email from seller saying that they are out of stock! Might be genuine, but personally think he's out for a quick buck!

This was it?

Thank you. It's shame that we have ran out of stock now. Price was raised temporary so that no further orders will be placed on it.
Hope they can get wonderful pieces as well.

Yeah whatever that last bit means? [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Not to add insult to injury guys!(those that didn't manage to order your kit! [smiley=bigcry.gif] ) but a little update to the thread. After installing the kit, I, My OCD got the better of me regarding the colour of my different lamp colours! I was already running 6000k Xenon's but my side LED's and fogs were not the best. So got in touch with Mullum and he kindly supplied me with some of his side lights and some 6000k fogs.

Anybody in the market for some serious side lights these are the dogs doodles! and the fogs really match the rest of my lamps perfectly 8) 
Thanks again Mullum :-*

Old side lights first. Shame the shot was taken with the Xenon on as well, but you get the idea!


Now Mullum's super bright LED sidelights and Fogs. Remember this is just sidelight and Fog!!! 8) 


Cheers all Basky


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

They look superb, something else I've got to buy now. I had a contact from the Mkiv forum who has just sold me a spare kit to convert my TT to auto lights, result and its the updated version as well


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the endorsement Basky - glad you like the bulbs 
The front fog LEDs were a special order to get a perfect 6000k xenon/sidelights/fog lights set. If anyone wants some give me a shout and I'll get some more.
6000k looks great, and the only way to get that colour temperature for fog lights is with LEDs - but they don't illuminate quite as effectively as standard filament fog lights. 
Personally I've never had to use the fog lights, and when I install the coming home lights function - I want them to come on with the other lights and be a perfect match ;-)


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

mullum said:


> Thanks for the endorsement Basky - glad you like the bulbs
> 
> Bulbs grow in the ground! :wink: :-*


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

alexi7 said:


> They look superb, something else I've got to buy now. I had a contact from the Mkiv forum who has just sold me a spare kit to convert my TT to auto lights, result and its the updated version as well


 There great Alex and a must for that kit you've managed to ponce! :wink:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ponce, Moi, he's a fellow member of the MKiv Golf Forum, which is nearly as good as this one lol  
Alex


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

basky said:


> Hi Guys after Pugwash's thread regarding these, thought I fancied a bit of this myself! I bought this one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271321328633? ... 1497.l2649 and £10 cheaper!! always a bonus! Wasn't till I ordered it at 4.30 in the morning! Bad mistake  I realised the red wire connecter that you have to chop into your electrics to enable to welcome home feature! [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> So I messaged the seller and he'd said he'd give me a refund if required. Today mine arrived!!
> UK storage 3 days delivery!!! :wink:
> ...


Hi, I got my kit yesterday and modified a spare switch panel, not overly impressed as it is a larger switch, can explain how you managed to get the new one apart and fit back into the existing surround.
Thanks Alex


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi, I got my kit yesterday and modified a spare switch panel, not overly impressed as it is a larger switch, can explain how you managed to get the new one apart and fit back into the existing surround.
Thanks Alex[/quote]

Hi Alex, Sorry to hear this  I used a plastic tool I've used for removing iPhone cases etc or use a small screwdriver and put some electrical tape around the end so not to mark the plastic. The metal surround comes off from the open ends and work the two sides and they will pop out and then the whole surround will come off.

Once off use a small screwdriver to remove the light surround three or four little tabs to lift up and then the light ring will come off.

The old TT switch do the same small blade under the switch top bit I remember and then the 3/4 tabs behind. The face plate will then come off.

Put the New switch through the TT facia and click into place. Then I clicked the switch round to the fog position! and installed the chrome plate. Then pushed the switch back to the off or auto position. The one thing to note! with the metal surround in place you can't push the switch into the removal position from off push in to auto position to make the little tabs/lock for the dash to retract. So I installed the chrome surround once I was happy with the switch in position in the car. I can't really see how your doesn't fit?


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

basky said:


> Hi, I got my kit yesterday and modified a spare switch panel, not overly impressed as it is a larger switch, can explain how you managed to get the new one apart and fit back into the existing surround.
> Thanks Alex


 Hi Alex, Sorry to hear this  I used a plastic tool I've used for removing iPhone cases etc or use a small screwdriver and put some electrical tape around the end so not to mark the plastic. The metal surround comes off from the open ends and work the two sides and they will pop out and then the whole surround will come off.

Once off use a small screwdriver to remove the surround three or four little tabs to lift up and then the light ring will come off.

The old TT switch do the same small blade under the switch top bit I remember and then the 3/4 tabs behind. The face plate will then come off.

Put the New switch through the TT facia and click into place. Then I clicked the switch round to the fog position! and installed the chrome plate. Then pushed the switch back to the off or auto position. I can't really see how your doesn't fit?[/quote]
Sorry mate I'm misleading you. I meant I enlarged the spare switch plate to accept the switch, not took the switch apart, I've got a spare switch coming in case I break it when I try to take it apart, thanks again.
Alex


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

/quote]
Sorry mate I'm misleading you. I meant I enlarged the spare switch plate to accept the switch, not took the switch apart, I've got a spare switch coming in case I break it when I try to take it apart, thanks again.
Alex[/quote]

[smiley=hanged.gif] Sorry Mate don't get it? Why ask for help and then tell me your doing something else?? :?


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

basky said:


> /quote]
> Sorry mate I'm misleading you. I meant I enlarged the spare switch plate to accept the switch, not took the switch apart, I've got a spare switch coming in case I break it when I try to take it apart, thanks again.
> Alex


 [smiley=hanged.gif] Sorry Mate don't get it? Why ask for help and then tell me your doing something else?? :?[/quote]
Because, I don't like the look of the switch as per Pugwash's post. Hence me getting another switch to try your method.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The crazy quoting has me confused.

If you want to put the golf5 switch into the TT fascia, there's 4 tabs on the perimeter of the rear of the switch. Just gently pry them slightly as you pull the switch backwards from the fascia. You will need to pop the front of the TT button off to pull it through the fascia, and pull the chrome surround off the golf5 to do the same.

You can see the four tabs in this photo I took of the two different facias.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks I have set the switch into the panel now.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Personally Matey I'd go with the original TT facia? Just looks cleaner, unless your going to wrap it?


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Not finished yet and this is a MK 1, so may go to original facia,


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Originally I just vinyl wrapped the fascia and it looked ok. I definitely prefer the proper symbols.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

alexi7 said:


> Thanks I have set the switch into the panel now.


 hope thats a nice merlot alex :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Originally I just vinyl wrapped the fascia and it looked ok. I definitely prefer the proper symbols.


+1


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Italian Rosso, Castellore. Thought I'd earned it.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Because you're worth it ! :-D


----------



## earlybird069 (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey all,
Apologies if this seems to be resurrecting a thread but I seen some previous comments about these switches having the price hiked up. Good news! http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/231199950430 ... 1497.l2649

Got mine delivered to Australia in about a week and fitted it today.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice one. Did it slip quietly through customs ok?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi, Back in stock from the UK seller also! :wink: But you need to check that it doesn't have the red wire from the seller!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auto-Module-H ... 3f2c02ebf9


----------



## earlybird069 (Feb 21, 2014)

Pugwash69 said:


> Nice one. Did it slip quietly through customs ok?


We are lucky enough not to have to worry about customs fees or GST if the item is below $1,000 AUD.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Probably a stupid question but was a bit confused reading it all... Basically its a plug & play job to give auto lights?

Does it also give these 'welcome home' lights pugwash mentioned or is that a seperate thing?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes. Just plug into the loom and locate your light sensor.
You need to remove one of the jumpers to stop it leaving your fog lights on whilst driving also. 
There's a diagram posted by someone on here and it might say in your instructions as well.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> Yes. Just plug into the loom and locate your light sensor.
> You need to remove one of the jumpers to stop it leaving your fog lights on whilst driving also.
> There's a diagram posted by someone on here and it might say in your instructions as well.


Ok cool, thats what I thought.

So what are welcome home lights, is that part of this kit or something else?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

It's the same as the function on the lastest Audis. It just lights up the internal and external lights at night when you are getting in or out.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Totally plug and play apart from modding the switch, all you have to do is remove jumper number 3 on the back of the unit. Make sure the units the correct way up!! Removal of any of the jumpers deactivates one of the modes and once removed you can't go back!

Removal of the third jumper deactivates the fogs coming on with your headlights on auto lights, but doesn't stop them coming on for the coming/leaving






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

My normal TT switch has broken and the dog lights are on all the time. Therefor it needs fixing and I thought this would be a good idea. I've seen the link and understand what to do I think. My question is OCD based had anyone change you plate on the front to line up?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Volcom said:


> My question is OCD based had anyone change you plate on the front to line up?


Not sure what you mean? I changed my fascia to give the full Golf 5 symbols. You can leave the TT fascia and accept that not everything is indicated correctly.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

I actually used my switch for the first time in a month and a half! Heavy rain and thought it was the sensible thing to do, apart from that I've never looked down or adjusted it! Just looks oem to me now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Volcom said:


> My normal TT switch has broken and the dog lights are on all the time. Therefor it needs fixing and I thought this would be a good idea. I've seen the link and understand what to do I think.


This was why I was asking too, as much fogs always come on too!


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> It's the same as the function on the lastest Audis. It just lights up the internal and external lights at night when you are getting in or out.


So this comes as part of the switch, thats clever, def gonna look into it at somepoint


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Pugwash69 said:


> Volcom said:
> 
> 
> > My question is OCD based had anyone change you plate on the front to line up?
> ...


That helps. Thank you. Best place a order now.


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

The London seller still has these. Gonna order mine tonight.

Can I just confirm the fog light comes on, but won't stay on if i remove the third red clip?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hollowman said:


> The London seller still has these. Gonna order mine tonight.
> 
> Can I just confirm the fog light comes on, but won't stay on if i remove the third red clip?


 Yes that's right removal of the third jumper removes the fog lights from working all the time dipped beam are on. Apart from the coming/leaving home function, when sidelights and fogs come on.

Make sure the unit is the right way up when removing the jumper as if you remove the wrong one you can not go back!!!! and you'll lose one of the features Ie tunnel mode,check the picture posted at the beginning of this thread. :wink:

Edit. Once you've installed the unit(which I still love) you might want to consider Mullum's LED Fog lights as they really compliment his sidelights if you have those installed, you notice them more with the leaving home feature kicks in or is that just my OCD! :wink:

http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/97467-vw-golf ... ay/page-30


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Cheers basky. Hopefully installation is pretty straight forward.

Re: Mullum's LED's, how well do they match up with stock Xenons? (4300k)


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hollowman said:


> Cheers basky. Hopefully installation is pretty straight forward.
> 
> Re: Mullum's LED's, how well do they match up with stock Xenons? (4300k)


 If you watch the installation video I posted at the start of this thread, take you no longer than thirty minutes tops  A little tip and what I've found with use. Your supposed to calibrate the light sensor at midday to mid afternoon sun. I found this to be a bit delayed to the lights coming on, when I would normally use my lights. So I calibrated mine first thing in the morning in direct sunshine and seems to work perfect for me 8)

If you check out Mullums ad in the sale section ref fogs, that's my car in his photo :wink: I'm running his sidelights and fogs and 6000k dip beam 8)


----------



## Tomm (Jan 12, 2013)

I will have to order one of these and give this a go!

You're only down the road from me and I am often over your way, east church, minster, and that industrial estate by the new Morrisons. If you see a lost looking chap in a Blue V6 that will be me!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Hollowman said:


> Re: Mullum's LED's, how well do they match up with stock Xenons? (4300k)


Hi there
It's quite rare for LEDs to be 4300k - they're almost all 6000k. If your xenons are already quite old you might want to consider upgrading those to some nice bright new 6000k ones (quite cheaply too) - pm me if interested


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

I usually drive with my sidelights on all the time - DRL conversion :wink:

Is there a setting on this mod that allows me to still have side lights on all the time, but still have the welcome home feature plus auto on for dipped beam?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Darthhawkeye said:


> I usually drive with my sidelights on all the time - DRL conversion :wink:
> 
> Is there a setting on this mod that allows me to still have side lights on all the time, but still have the welcome home feature plus auto on for dipped beam?


 Hi I don't believe you could do this, unless you could fool the light sensor to think it's dark enough to require sidelights on. worth having a read through this thread from the Golf site and they might be able to put you in the right direction. http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/97467-vw-golf ... -and-play/


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

You're only down the road from me and I am often over your way, east church, minster, and that industrial estate by the new Morrisons. If you see a lost looking chap in a Blue V6 that will be me![/quote]

Nice one matey, don't see many TT's on the island apart from the two guys that I work with :wink:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

basky said:


> Darthhawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > I usually drive with my sidelights on all the time - DRL conversion :wink:
> ...


On reading the last few pages of the mk4 site it would appear that u can set the auto sidelight setting also. Anyone tried this?
Theoretically, if this was set whilst a bright light was facing the sensor, then the sidelights would always be on?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Yes matey I agree. I set mine in the morning bright daylight, so as soon as it's dusk my sidelights come on and then a little while later the dip beam come on.

There's no reason if you got a powerful torch and directed on the light sensor and then calibrated the switch( auto headlight auto headlight) this should work 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

basky said:


> Yes matey I agree. I set mine in the morning bright daylight, so as soon as it's dusk my sidelights come on and then a little while later the dip beam come on.
> 
> There's no reason if you got a powerful torch and directed on the light sensor and then calibrated the switch( auto headlight auto headlight) this should work
> 
> ...


Cool 

Ordered mine just now


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Struggling a bit here. I have worked the outer circle off, how do i get the rest of the switch to feed out?

Also what special method do I use to pull out the original TT switch?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Original TT switch, push in and turn to the left whilst pushing in pull out.

The New switch push the surround back in place and use a small plastic tool or blade from the open end of the brushed aluminium surround gently work it away from the plastic centre from the closest part to the switch. It has two little lugs holding it in place.
Then remove the outer surround. Once off remove the TT faceplate and fit to new switch, then refit the ally bit. 

PS REMEMBER ONLY REMOVE ELECTRICAL JUMPER NUMBER THREE FROM THE REAR OF THE UNIT. MAKE SURE THE UNIT IS UP THE RIGHT WAY! IF YOU REMOVE THE WRONG JUMPER YOU WILL LOSE ONE OF THE FEATURES AND YOU CAN'T GO BACK!!!!!


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Sorry to sound thick here. I've got the original facia off.

Do you mean the two side lugs that push in?

When you say open end of the brushed aluminium, can you just elaborate as It's totally lost me loo


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Right so you have the TT switch out? Once out you'll have to remove the end of the switch to get the dash plate off. The end of the switch pops off with the help of a small knife and then you can remove the TT facia. Put to one side.

The New switch and faceplate. Push the faceplate back to how it was when it arrived. As you need access to the underside of the silver surround. put a small plastic blade in the open end of the silver surround and force up as this has to be removed and then you can remove the faceplate.

Once you've done this. Place the new switch into the TT facia and then put the silver part of the switch back onto the new switch.


----------



## Hollowman (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks mate. Done that now. Ok regarding the jumpers, it looks like number 3 is already gone?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Nice one  . Have all the jumpers been removed? It might be the unit has been updated and no need to have them anymore.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Im ordering one of these an dhave a couple of questions before I do...

Is there a way of having the symbols 7 positions on the switch match up, ie on the fascia?

And where is the light sensor you have to connect it to, is it easy to find?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

I haven't bothered with the switch since I installed it apart from putting the lights on in really heavy rain. I believe pug modified a surround to fit but even then don't believe the symbols matched up. If you look at the modified switch all you have to remember its one click behind? How many actually look at your switch when turning on lights? It all looks oem to me now.

The light sensor feeds up from behind the fuse box up the inside the door frame rubber to the bottom of the screen and attaches to the Aframe pillar with sticky back, again you can't notice it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh ok gotcha you have to mod it to change/add the correct symbols..

So the light sensor comes with it, was thinking it was already in the car and you had to find it lol


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

oz_p said:


> Oh ok gotcha you have to mod it to change/add the correct symbols..
> 
> So the light sensor comes with it, was thinking it was already in the car and you had to find it lol


 Read the thread from the beginning as there's a few pointers you need to know! :wink:


----------



## kevbeans (Jun 14, 2013)

Not been on this forum for a while and now I remember why. Another mod to possibly add to the list :roll:


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

basky said:


> oz_p said:
> 
> 
> > Oh ok gotcha you have to mod it to change/add the correct symbols..
> ...


I have lol just wanted to clarify a couple of things after reading it


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

basky said:


> I believe pug modified a surround to fit but even then don't believe the symbols matched up.


Mine match up because I used the ring from the Golf 5 light switch supplied. 









Not a great job but I might make a better one later.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Got mine today - very easy to fit (once you've worked out how the switch end bits come off :roll:

Seems to work ok, but I'm not having much luck with calibrating the side lights,

I wanted the side lights to stay on all the time (as I have a Was DRL conversion), with the headlights coming on at low light levels.

Tried the auto-sidelight-auto-sidelight-auto technique but to no avail. Anyone else had any luck with this?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Darthhawkeye said:


> Got mine today - very easy to fit (once you've worked out how the switch end bits come off :roll:
> 
> Seems to work ok, but I'm not having much luck with calibrating the side lights,
> 
> ...


 Have you tried what I said regarding using a cree torch and aim it at the light sensor whilst someone does the auto headlight auto headlight? Think this is the only way you'd be able to trick the light sensor into thinking once the torch is taken away the ambient light source is lower and your sidelights might come on. worth a try :wink:


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

basky said:


> Darthhawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Got mine today - very easy to fit (once you've worked out how the switch end bits come off :roll:
> ...


I tried this with a led torch (not Cree). I guess it might need a brighter torch instead :wink:


----------



## oz_p (Feb 7, 2011)

Pugwash69 said:


> basky said:
> 
> 
> > I believe pug modified a surround to fit but even then don't believe the symbols matched up.
> ...


Ahh ok no I see, its a bit rough, I presume you had to cut the fascia panel to make it fit/work?


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Darthhawkeye said:


> I wanted the side lights to stay on all the time (as I have a Was DRL conversion), with the headlights coming on at low light levels.
> 
> Tried the auto-sidelight-auto-sidelight-auto technique but to no avail. Anyone else had any luck with this?


 Had a little think about this today and when I was installing playing about and setting mine up, I used a cloth to fool the sensor it was dark :wink: . What I'm saying is if you put the sensor in a darker area of the car, but not to dark as your headlights would come on all the time, this may be possible to run your Drl's all the time?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

oz_p said:


> Ahh ok no I see, its a bit rough, I presume you had to cut the fascia panel to make it fit/work?


I chopped a big hole in it. I stuck photos somewhere on a thread. It was my first carbon skin attempt so a little rough.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

Is it possible to access the module via Vagcom ? i want to change the timing in which the lights sty on after locking the car.

With regards to keeping your sidelights/DRL on why don't you just run a separate feed from X75 (switched feed on the bus bar) and use that to feed the DRL.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow that was fast my came today in two days. Best get the wheels off for the other jobs then do this.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Fitted mine today. I did have a huge pain getting the old switch out and called Gadgetboy38 to come help me. Lucky for me he had the same issues as I was having getting my old one out once he pulled the front of the old switch off we could get the switch out and the new plug and play stuff in.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Sorry to bring up an old thread but just went to order this and found the seller is out of stock. There are a couple of China sellers selling the same, one if which £10 cheaper. Do you guys advise buying one of these or steer clear and wait for the English seller to come back into stock?

Links - 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Headlight ... 2593b21b12

Or

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aluminium-AUT ... 2ed0ecf3b2

Cheers


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Mine is from China. You shouldn't have a problem with one.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

English seller says they will back back in stock in between 15-30 days so might wait for them. Will probably take that long to get it from China...


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

I would wait and just watch the price's as when I first did this and posted the thread the seller put his price up 150%!


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Don't forget you will get hit for tax on the the one from Chine so I would say be the time you pick it up you will be looking at £20 more to be safe.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Thats what I thought. Will wait for the English seller as long as he doesn't put his price up...


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Lol no tax from china? Or I've never paid any.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

Re tax ive always been hit when it gets here for VAT plus handling fee.


----------



## SamVNH (Jun 18, 2014)

Hey guys, anyone know what the part number is or proper name for the headlight switch fascia/surround?

Looking to do this mod but may try and fit the entire Golf switch into the dash, don't want to cut up my original fascia...

Cheers, Sam

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Never been done with tax from China either, States, yes. :?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

It seems to depend on where you are in the country too - unfortunately where I am, I get hit with charges on goods from Asia *and* America.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

The headlight switch and the surround come as one part. You'd be better off buying a secondhand one from eBay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 
Basky.


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aluminium-AUT ... OI:GB:3160


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

I fitted one of these today, i belive it's th new style as it had no seprate red wire and only two jumpers with only a jumper fitted to no. 3.

It seems to work fine, apart from the welclme home function, nothing at all working when i lock and unlock the car.

Can anyone help?

Cheers,


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

AUTO-headlight-AUTO-headlight-AUTO,operate OK,then side light and headlight will flash one time and memory current light intensity.

Before you setting it,please restore the factory setting,to make sure the data is correct.

Setting:AUTO-O-AUTO-O-AUTO,side light and headlight will flash one time.

Headlight won't start work unless the light intensity is less than the memory light intensity.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sorry to be dumb but where does the black box go lol?

Cheers


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

tommatt90 said:


> Sorry to be dumb but where does the black box go lol?
> 
> Cheers


Anywhere you care to put it, as long as the small plug can reach the back of the light switch.

The video is worth watching


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks a lot! 

Got a question,

So when I unlock the car the lights will come on (if dark enough of course)

Then what about when I lock the car? Go off again? As I normally click twice to lock, so will that turn the lights off and then on?

Thank you


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

The only slight pain with the auto / welcome lights now is, when i unlock the car the lights come on if its dark,
then when i open the door the lights on warning buzzer goes off.

Is there anyway around this?

Cheers,


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

tommatt90 said:


> Sorry to be dumb but where does the black box go lol?
> 
> Cheers


 Remove the fuse box as per my link and place the box in there plenty of room :wink:


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

tommatt90 said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Got a question,
> 
> ...


 Easier to show you when I fitted mine, and no if you double click the lights just go off ap per one click about 15 seconds later http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format ... -Yq4W4EkZI


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

basky said:


> tommatt90 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot!
> ...


Great video, so much easier than trying to put into words.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Got one question with these... I know Volcom had a problem woth his mot as the teltale for the fog lights didnt come on on the switch. Do the teltales work properly on yours or is this common on all of them?


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

Just checked mine and you are right, the rear fog does not come on when you set the switch to rear fog , pull the knob out twice.

Anyone sorted this issue out?


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

My rear foglight comes on fine but I have another issue.

The auto light does not light the front fog but if I select main beam lights by clicking all the way to the right, the front fog light comes on as well as the lights.

I have removed the jumper that we were told to remove also


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

The fogs work I believe but the tell tale doesn't work which is an MOT failure...


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

This passed the MOT 8)


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

So am I right in thinking my rear fog should work fine but the rear fog light on the switch will not come on?
Maybe I'll check the bulb 

I'm also having trouble setting the welcome home timer.
No amount of Auto - off - Auto - off - Auto gives me a beep or any lights flashing in a count down style..............

Any help gratefully received,

Cheers,


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I suspect only a pedantic tester would pick up on it but I just wanted to check and see if they all had the same problem...


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

woodybuzz said:


> So am I right in thinking my rear fog should work fine but the rear fog light on the switch will not come on?
> Maybe I'll check the bulb
> 
> I'm also having trouble setting the welcome home timer.
> ...


 Auto off auto off is how to reset the unit! auto headlight auto headlight is how to set the lights :wink: A little tip! do it in the brightest light possible or even with a really powerful torch aimed at the sensor, this way they come on a little earlier for dusk time 8)


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for that Basky,

What I'm trying to do is set the welcome home delay. i.e. how long the lights stay on after locking or unlocking the car.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

woodybuzz said:


> Thanks for that Basky,
> 
> What I'm trying to do is set the welcome home delay. i.e. how long the lights stay on after locking or unlocking the car.
> 
> ...


 You can't set it, it's a standard time matey about 20-25 seconds id guess.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Park closer to your door, or run. The only solutions unfortunately.


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Can anyone confirm for sure that the following kit should work please?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/271321328633? ... EBIDX%3AIT

I have one of these kits installed and have two issues:

1. The rear fog light will not come on.
2. When manually switching the headlights on the front fog light comes on too.

Everything seems to work fine in "Auto" mode.

I've spoken to the eBay seller "enjoy_shop2012" and they say it's not compatible with a TT end of discussion.

Please help as I don't want to go back to the manual switch but it looks like I might have to.

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi matey yes thats the correct one.

1.The rear fog won't come on&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;have you installed it in the TT surround? have you turned to fog position and pulled out twice? it's not a brilliant fit and a little sticky. But after a few pulls mine works fine.

2. When manually switching the headlights on the front fog light comes on too&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.Have you removed the jumper to stop this happening? Read my thread or follow the instruction from the golf mk4 website?


----------



## woodybuzz (Sep 22, 2014)

OK, cool,

Will remove jumper 3 and that should fix the head light / front fog light issues.

Just out of interest my unit only has that one jumper.
The other two jumpers and pegs have been removed altogether.

Still not sure why the rear fog is not working.
I took the rear light out at the weekend and checked bulbs and they are all fine.
I've tried pulling the knob out (snigger - snigger) as far as it will go ands still nothing.............

Maybe I've got a duff switch?


----------



## besprak (Sep 23, 2015)

Basky

I have read your post with interest. The kit that you purchased (the opening thread), I have too just picked up. Does it give you the 'leave home and arrive home' function with the headlights?

I cant see the red wire that people talk about...

Andy


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

besprak said:


> Basky
> 
> I have read your post with interest. The kit that you purchased (the opening thread), I have too just picked up. Does it give you the 'leave home and arrive home' function with the headlights?
> 
> ...


 Hi Matey, The red wire kit was discontinued because you had to splice the red wire into your wiring loom to achieve the coming home function. The Kit that I received was the mk2 kit and already had the function activated and all you had to do was set it up by removing one of the electrical jumpers on the unit supplied.

I think the kit now supplied has changed again and you don't even have to remove a jumper?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

The kit i bought around 12 months ago i didnt have to remove a jumper, however because of the slightly tight fit in the TT surround when i turn the headlights on the front fogs can come on also because the switch comes out slightly. If you push it back in it turns them off again.

RE rear fogs... i assume you have actually looked at the lights on the car and not lloking for the tell tale in the car as the tell tale doesnt line up with the TT surround so doesnt light up when the fogs are on but the lights do work...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

fitted mine that i got but need to make some minor changes.......the fogs! shame i didnt see this more, great thread

J
xx


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Just ordered mine so will let you know how I get on with the fitting

W


----------



## CoppullTT (Apr 17, 2015)

How the "F" do you get either the old TT switch or the new Golf switch that came in the kit, apart? I have an all plastic body like Basky shows in his pics and I see the 2 sprung lugs on the original TT unit and on the new switch, as much as I try pushing in these little buggers I cannot get the centre assembly of the swicth in either case to move at all, nothing, nada.

Anyone shed any light on the the problem that I am facing here, noboby seems to have struggled at all with this bit so I must be missing something.

Thanks


----------



## fastblatt (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes resurrected this old chestnut again. I just fitted the kit, very easy thanks to all the input on here. When I open the door in the dark the lights on buzzer sounds. Is this normal? Also it takes 7 seconds from when I turn the key to the lights lighting up. Surely it should be instant? anybody have this or is it normal?
Thanks


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

fastblatt said:


> Yes resurrected this old chestnut again. I just fitted the kit, very easy thanks to all the input on here. When I open the door in the dark the lights on buzzer sounds. Is this normal? Also it takes 7 seconds from when I turn the key to the lights lighting up. Surely it should be instant? anybody have this or is it normal?
> Thanks


Mine come on pretty much instantly, within a second max.
I take it your lights come on when you unlock the car in the dark (welcome feature)? If so then I would guess it usual for the warning buzzer to sound as you open the door. Mine doesn't as my drivers door micro switch is nadged.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

so when we fitted mine the fogs were coming on too, thought tonight I would fix it......but sadly I couldnt  doesnt look like I have the same unit and its just a plug with no little bits like in the OP  so now im stumped, currently just dont have the fuse in the fogs

J
xx


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Jess have a look at the beginning of my thread and theres a link to the golfs web site regarding splitting unit and changing pin connectors inside ;-) x


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Jess, took some photos of my module for you...










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tewsona (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi All,

Just to say, I had this issue with my Auto module recently. The day it went for MOT and the rear fogs stuck on :roll:! In the end it was deemed that the module was faulty. I Was sent another module and switch set and the issue went away. To confirm, the switch was OK but the box / module was faulty.

Adam


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

Great Find Basky !

Unfortunately for me, the eBay link provided, the seller does not offer shipping to Australia.

After doing a quick search, i've found this seller in China that posts internationally.  
Going by the photos, it all seems to look on par, however I'm getting stumped with the "remove third prong" from the unit itself so deactivate the fogs coming on with the headlights.

I don't see where this "prong" is located on the sellers pictures.   
Do you need to remove the wiring going from the unit to the plug that goes to the switch ?

Here is the link: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Auto-Hea...699686?hash=item2345f77166:g:QoAAAOSwrklVY98G

Can someone please confirm this looks to be the correct kit to do the job ? [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

XXX889 said:


> Great Find Basky !
> 
> Unfortunately for me, the eBay link provided, the seller does not offer shipping to Australia.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, that post was quiet old now and believe the auto unit has now been updated modified and there's no need to remove the jumper as I did.

One thing I did notice the unit you've bought doesn't come with the wire and sensor to detect light? Or am I wrong?

Whoops stand correct!!! It does just noticed it


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

basky said:


> XXX889 said:
> 
> 
> > Great Find Basky !
> ...


Oh awesome ! Fingers crossed its been updated now.
Haven't bitten the bullet yet, but I feel more assured after your response.
Thanks for the swift response Basky !


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi Mate if you look into the start of my post there's a thread that I believe is still ongoing from the mk4 vw website http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/97467-vw-golf ... lay/page-3

This might come in handy as they've modified a lot of the settings :wink:


----------



## XXX889 (Apr 7, 2016)

basky said:


> Hi Mate if you look into the start of my post there's a thread that I believe is still ongoing from the mk4 vw website http://uk-mkivs.net/topic/97467-vw-golf ... lay/page-3
> 
> This might come in handy as they've modified a lot of the settings :wink:


Noted !

Will update my findings once it arrives ! 

While on topic of cheerful updating mods for our MK1's. Are there any "stand out" new mods that you would suggest giving a crack ?


----------



## Rotoryboy (Mar 23, 2016)

I ordered this kit and it's arrived. Now to try and work out the facia swap lol :lol:


----------



## Rotoryboy (Mar 23, 2016)

Anyone know how the switch cover and switch come apart.Does the switch cover/front come off?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Once you have the switch out of the dash, there are small tabs on the back which hold the switch to the housing, carefully stick some small screwdrivers in to remove


----------



## Rotoryboy (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi, Yes I have done that but the actual switch part you use to turn on is larger than the hole. How does this come off so the whole switch unit can be removed from the facia?


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

the top of the switch comes off, cant remember how, think it just pulled off


----------



## Rotoryboy (Mar 23, 2016)

Done. Fitted. Installed and works great. Very good mod


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Rotoryboy said:


> Done. Fitted. Installed and works great. Very good mod


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

firediamonduk said:


> Got one question with these... I know Volcom had a problem woth his mot as the teltale for the fog lights didnt come on on the switch. Do the teltales work properly on yours or is this common on all of them?





firediamonduk said:


> I suspect only a pedantic tester would pick up on it but I just wanted to check and see if they all had the same problem...


Guess who had the pedantic tester today? :roll: 
Normal switch back in for the retest.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

TT-Dru said:


> firediamonduk said:
> 
> 
> > Got one question with these... I know Volcom had a problem woth his mot as the teltale for the fog lights didnt come on on the switch. Do the teltales work properly on yours or is this common on all of them?
> ...


 Ive never had a problem. I just explained first time to the inspector how the switch worked and he was fine with it :wink:


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

It's not the switch position, as I've installed the auto ring. It's as you select front fog the front and rear tell tales illuminate green, but when rear fog selected as well they both go out.
Not a problem. They had to fail me on something as I didn't take up their kind offer to change my rear arb for £330 odd when it went for its pre.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

TT-Dru said:


> It's not the switch position, as I've installed the auto ring. It's as you select front fog the front and rear tell tales illuminate green, but when rear fog selected as well they both go out.
> Not a problem. They had to fail me on something as I didn't take up their kind offer to change my rear arb for £330 odd when it went for its pre.


I kept my original switch for this reason. I used to have a tame tester but moved area now so will see how it goes in December when our MOT time comes around again...


----------



## loremipsum (Nov 6, 2015)

Sweet! Look like I'll be throwing more money into the bottomless pit. Thank you


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Glad I found this thread, car I collected last week has this fitted and it's been a total PITA all weekend.

I was looking to remove it but now I think I'm going to just recalibrate and see how I get on after that.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Got a standard headlight switch if needed


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks tommatt90 - may very well be interested in that. I will pop oven the one I have fitted and see if it's a plug-and-pkay or if they have spliced wires which I think may have been required on earlier ones.

So long as it's a plug-and-play I will likely switch it out.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

The auto headlights is plug and play, don't know why anyone would have spliced into any wiring. I much prefer the auto lights when calibrated correctly, but of course its preference


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Hi if you read the original link from the golf mk5 forum there are a few updates to this mod now and problem fixes. I've been running this for a few years now and never had a problem so far. It's a cheaper option for replacement than a oem switch which is around £100 now :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I really fancy this mod, think I'll order a unit from the link on eBay, if it's plug and play that's even better 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

tommatt90 said:


> The auto headlights is plug and play, don't know why anyone would have spliced into any wiring. I much prefer the auto lights when calibrated correctly, but of course its preference


For sure I have a few niggles, one being calibration related and the lights don't cone on/off as I would expect - just waiting for a nice afternoon to reset.

Also find that the switch feels springy and soft in its housing so might have to remove and re-seat it.

Final issue is that the sidelights don't come on with the auto, only when the switch is in the 4th "on' position. So only the dip bulbs are on which simply not bright enough to drive at night with on auto mode.


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

For sure I have a few niggles, one being calibration related and the lights don't cone on/off as I would expect - just waiting for a nice afternoon to reset. (Calibration can also be done with a very bright light like a cree flashlight)

Memory Function: Module has light intensity memory function,at afternoon,setting as below:
AUTO-headlight-AUTO-headlight-AUTO,operate OK,then side light and headlight will flash one time and memory current light intensity.
Before you setting it,please restore the factory setting,to make sure the data is correct.

Setting:AUTO-O-AUTO-O-AUTO,side light and headlight will flash one time.

Headlight won't start work unless the light intensity is less than the memory light intensity.

Also find that the switch feels springy and soft in its housing so might have to remove and re-seat it. (Sounds like the switch needs reseating like you said)

Final issue is that the sidelights don't come on with the auto, only when the switch is in the 4th "on' position. So only the dip bulbs are on which simply not bright enough to drive at night with on auto mode.[/quote]. Have you removed any jumpers on back of unit? If you have the newer type which has no jumpers, try doing a reset as above.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion bud. The unit was fitted by the previous owner so will have to take it out and have a look at the jumpers to see what's going on.

Will give these ideas a shot and let you know what I find.


----------



## rawlins (Nov 17, 2016)

Ok so first job of reseating the unit I found that it's the silver trim around the dial which is that little too large for the hole and makes it feel spongy. With that removed it feels nice and clicky,

Second step to reset to factory I think may have solve the sidelights/dip issue, both appear to be coming on now - but will wait for dark for a better view of how successful that was.


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice one Basky I remember this conversation way back with my first TT.
My one seems to work ok as it does on my anniversary Golf ...


----------



## alexperkins (Aug 20, 2017)

Theres a new version of this available now:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chrome-Car-A ... 2749.l2649








]

Its a genuine VW china headlight switch with the auto headlight module bolted onto the back

This means it no longer needs the external control box making it much more compact and simple to install

I have one in mine and it all works as it should, plus by default, fog lights are not on when you lock/unlock the car at night.

The seller will accept £25 if you offer it, and they have a UK warehouse so its 5 day delivery


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

alexperkins said:


> Theres a new version of this available now:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chrome-Car-A ... 2749.l2649
> 
> ...


This is interesting. I wonder if they are more reliable than the old ones. Loads of people now have had the old style modules burn out, including mine which i found smoking and stinking of burnt plastic so i wonder if they have improved them at all?


----------



## alexperkins (Aug 20, 2017)

The build quality is excellent. It looks OEM to be honest compared to the module box

I had the early module one with the red wire on my polo GTI and never had any issues. It seems most issues are with the gen2 of that model

The mouldings around the rear pins are very good, and the letters even look OEM stamped.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Is this plug n play or does it require additional funky wiring?


----------



## alexperkins (Aug 20, 2017)

Plug and play, apart from swapping the front plate with the TT switch


----------



## Tommyg (Jan 3, 2016)

Any pics of it installed ?


----------



## alexperkins (Aug 20, 2017)

Sure see attached


----------



## Exuptoy (Sep 12, 2017)

Just ordered one of these for my Transporter. 8)


----------



## Tommyg (Jan 3, 2016)

alexperkins said:


> Sure see attached


Thanks so looking at the pics the light cover you have to use is the original one rather than the new one that gives you the writing on ?


----------



## alexperkins (Aug 20, 2017)

Correct, you have to swap the switch behind the fascia as the golf switch is round faced and wont fit the TT unless its swapped over.


----------



## Tommyg (Jan 3, 2016)

alexperkins said:


> Correct, you have to swap the switch behind the fascia as the golf switch is round faced and wont fit the TT unless its swapped over.


Thanks for that


----------



## TT-Dru (Sep 5, 2015)

alexperkins said:


> Correct, you have to swap the switch behind the fascia as the golf switch is round faced and wont fit the TT unless its swapped over.


It can be done, but it's a pita.
On the new switch, do the front and rear fog tell-tales illuminate? A very pedantic MOT tester failed it on that


----------



## alexperkins (Aug 20, 2017)

Thats the way I was expecting it to look. Interesting

And no, on further testing, the fog tells *do not* illuminate, so be prepared to switch back to the original switch for MOT time.

For those interested in this kit, I have translated the manual from chinglish to english as it made very little sense without some trial and error.



> Name: AUTO Headlight Switch
> Model: SKU600086
> Specification
> International General OEM Number: 1C0 941 531A
> ...


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Finally got round in fitting mine. I removed the light switch from the bezel & enlarged the switch aperture, so the bezel slides over the new switch once installed. I think I didn't turn out too bad. Just got to touch up the black paint finish.


----------



## alexperkins (Aug 20, 2017)

I think that'll be my next modification. Seeing it split down like that makes it more doable!


----------



## DC240S (Sep 24, 2014)

GoCrackOneOff said:


> Finally got round in fitting mine. I removed the light switch from the bezel & enlarged the switch aperture, so the bezel slides over the new switch once installed. I think I didn't turn out too bad. Just got to touch up the black paint finish.


I prefer this installation - keeping all the indicator lights of the auto switch.


----------



## mlema11 (Dec 3, 2018)

alexperkins said:


> Theres a new version of this available now:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chrome-Car-A ... 2749.l2649
> 
> ...


For anyone stateside:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Auto-Headli ... :rk:2f:0


----------



## monty77 (Jan 27, 2005)

GoCrackOneOff said:


> Finally got round in fitting mine. I removed the light switch from the bezel & enlarged the switch aperture, so the bezel slides over the new switch once installed. I think I didn't turn out too bad. Just got to touch up the black paint finish.
> 
> View attachment 2
> 
> ...


That looks spot on!! What did you use to enlarge the hole? This is what I want to do to mine also.

Cheers,
adam


----------



## NorthernMonkey (Mar 21, 2010)

This looks awesome! Is there still an issue where the fog light switch won't illuminate when switched on?


----------



## trev1964 (Oct 10, 2018)

Will this work in a mk2 TT?


----------



## DWTK (May 14, 2008)

sorry to open this thread. But I was keen to give this ago on a MK2. I have checked the connections from PIC and they seem to line up. only thing is the facia on the MK2 is one solid piece for Headlight switch and not a circle so will need to replace the guts of the existing switch with new one.

Anyone know why I shouldnt give this a go. I dont have DRLs on my 2010 TT


----------



## Kryton (Apr 20, 2019)

Just bought one


----------

